# I have an opal pitty



## Boz14 (May 20, 2009)

never herd of this bloodline but good lookin pup for sure anyone know alot on these ?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

My bernie has an opal dog back in the 6th or 7th generation. From what I have seen these are awesome performance dogs.


----------



## Boz14 (May 20, 2009)

ive always had gator and colby bloodlines this is the first Blue that we have . Just never herd of the opal bloodlines thanks!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Boz14 said:


> ive always had gator and colby bloodlines this is the first Blue that we have . Just never herd of the opal bloodlines thanks!


From the little research that I did on that line they are mostly weight pulling type dogs not gamebred even show dogs if I am not mistaken.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I've been trying to figure out info on an opal dog myself. Opals Indigo Glo. She's in my dogs pedigree.
Pedigree for: 'PR' Abby's Moon Above You(Zenith)


----------



## Steinlin (Dec 20, 2009)

*Opal blood*

Opal's blood is using some of the old Patton blood(Red Rock Skillet) Ruffian and mixing with the Gaff blood...all showdog


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't think they had their kennel that long (or their dogs) to even refer their dogs as "opal" dogs. It was just a name of a kennel and she wasn't that known. Maybe in the show world for a few years back in the late 90s, early 2000. I can't rmember the owner's name at the moment, but I"m sure I can come up with it. Pam maybe?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Yup Pam and she did not have performance dogs. She did show and they were mediocore dogs that she produced. She dumped a lot of money into dogs from other breeders she was around for about 9 years or so.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Opal Kennel


----------

